# Starting a New Business - small scale



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
Since the whole forum covers mostly all aspects of migrating, it was hard for me to find some answers on starting a new business. 
Considering if someone is already having a PR, 
-What are the procedures of getting a license -for ex - General Trading or of a particular commodity which involves or doesn't involve import/export. 
-Is it 100% ownership for the investor? Any regulations? What all are the main requirements
-How much will it cost for a single person running business ? 
-Do we need to show proof of funds or bank guarantee?
-How long does it take to get the license? 
-Do we need to be present in Australia to apply? 
-Which state supports the foreign trade or starting new business?
-Can we apply for Trade license through online ?
-Virtual offices etc regulations.

I would really appreciate if someone could give a good info with whatever they could offer.

Awaiting your valued advice's and responses.

Thanks Raj :focus:


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Raj, 

Both myself and my husband run small businesses but both are for services (website design and garden maintenance) and we didn't need any licenses to start up. 

I think all the states have their own websites for business which explains about licences etc. 

SA - Business, industry and trade - Government of South Australia and Home :: Business SA
WA - Small Business Development Corporation - Home page 
NSW - Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
VIC - Business Victoria - Welcome to Business Victoria!
QLDS - www.business.qld.gov.au | Queensland Government
NT - Department of Business and Employment
TAS - The Department of Economic Development, Tourism and the Arts

We only started our businesses once we were here so I don't know the procedure if you're not here yet but hopefully one of those websites will help. 

We both work from home so no offices to speak of other than a home office which is used for work and personal stuff. 

Check out which insurances you may need (that will be in the info on the websites) since that usually isn't cheap. 

If you need anyone to do a website for your business I know someone with reasonable rates 

If you're in a smaller community once you're here networking in person can be great - organisations like Chamber of Commerce, Rotary and other general networking can be a great way to learn about other local businesses and seeing how your business can help others. 

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Karen,

Thanks for the advice. You mean to say that we can establish a small business from home without a trade license. So what happens when it involves Bank account / export import. Will that be in personal names or your company name. Thanks a lot for the list of websites, I will go through those one by one. 
Regarding the website, I already have one. just need to include new addresses but that will be only after establishing. But definitely will let you know.
Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Since the whole forum covers mostly all aspects of migrating, it was hard for me to find some answers on starting a new business.
> Considering if someone is already having a PR,
> -What are the procedures of getting a license -for ex - General Trading or of a particular commodity which involves or doesn't involve import/export.
> ...


I think the main problem for you & biggest challenge is the COST. unfortunately costs in australia are pathetic, you will realize in no time upwards of $200,000 AUD will run out in no time just buying items, storage, insane silly taxes, etc by the time u start selling you are broke. This scenario is all too common in Australia. 

The current government allowed massive price inflations , despite a strong dollar. Which is unique situation. Usually strong dollar causes price DE-flation so obviously big businesses are looting people.

Its easy to open a business though, u can do it 100% online.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

amraj1982 said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Thanks for the advice. You mean to say that we can establish a small business from home without a trade license. So what happens when it involves Bank account / export import. Will that be in personal names or your company name. Thanks a lot for the list of websites, I will go through those one by one.
> Regarding the website, I already have one. just need to include new addresses but that will be only after establishing. But definitely will let you know.
> Thanks a lot for the help.


You need to check in the websites about licences since my business is a different business to yours. 

Our bank accounts are in the business name and they were easy to set up but then we are in the country. You'll need to check with some business bank accounts about whether you can operate them from outside the country - you may be able to set them up but not be able to withdraw until you've given proof (as with personal accounts). 

We also haven't talked about what kind of business structure you're going to have - sole trader, partnership, pty ltd? You do need to set up an Australian business number (ABN - Register for an Australian Business Number (ABN)) and I can't remember how much that costs..... You also need one if you want an Australian domain name (.com.au). 

You'll probably need tax advice since there are Business Activity Statements (BAS) (they should be explained on the other websites). 

As Riza2012 mentioned you want a business plan with an idea of budgets before you do anything else so that you know what you are letting yourself in for. 

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

This might be useful.

ABN registration


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow.. That was good info. Thanks a lot guys.. Lemme give those a try and will give the feedback too..


----------

